# Felt F90 (new to me old bike)



## ssm-gd3 (Aug 8, 2010)

Just N+1'd it (actually this is the gf's christmas gift): 










Found a 650c F90 that was too nice to pass up - it's a good counterpart to my F95. She has wanted to try road cycling for a while, so this would be a great opportunity.

Even though the bike is way too small for me, I can't seem to stop riding it around the block at night...

Just wanted to share. I've looked on ebay and craigslist for months to find something the right size that wasn't lousy and I'm relieved to have got it just in time!


----------



## CMJTperry (Oct 23, 2012)

Love Felts. Wish the picture was better so I could see entire bike. I hope the bike fits her anbd she is happy with it.


----------



## TnFeltRider (Jul 27, 2008)

I love my F90, it has been a joy for thousands of miles over several states, I have up graded EVERY component of it, the only original parts are the frame, fork and seatpost, I have no intention of dumping this frame, 7000 series aluminum is still good frame material, I get "nice bike" coments all the time.
I hope you enjoy it as well as I have mine, what's not to love about a red bike?


----------



## Sully00 (Dec 29, 2012)

CMJTperry said:


> Love Felts. Wish the picture was better so I could see entire bike. I hope the bike fits her anbd she is happy with it.


+1 

yeah let's see the entire bike.


----------

